# Company of Heroes - eine Sauerei!



## Alriin (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mehrere Stunden meine Version von Company of Heroes installiert und gepatcht. Gegenüber früher musste ich plötzlich eine CD einlegen, was nicht weiter schlimm ist, dass ich aber mit dem Relic Downloader mein Downloadvolumen für die Firma Relic bereitstellen muss ist schon mal eine mega Frechheit. Als ich dann endlich loslegen will und das Programm wieder registriere funktioniert plötzlich nichts mehr. Bei der Abfrage von Account und Passwort wird mir plötzlich eine falsche Eingabe ausgegeben (was natürlich Schwachsinn ist, da ich davor schon eingeloggt habe) und CoH ist unfähig festzustellen, dass ich online bin. Jetzt bin ich nach einem Tag voller Installation, Download, UPLOAD und Ärger nicht in der Lage dieses Spiel (Online) zu spielen. Das ist eine Sauerei!!!

Man sollte solche Firmen ganz einfach aus dem Verkehr ziehen.


P.S.: Ganz schlimm ist, dass es keine Optionen für den Relic Downloader gibt und sich der Dreck automatisch startet.


----------



## boerigard (17. Dezember 2009)

Hast du beim Registrieren einmal einen falschen CD-Key eingegeben?
Es steht immer da als Warnung: Ihr Konto wird gesperrt, wenn Sie einen unrechtmäßigen Produktschlüssel verwenden.
Ob das Konto wirklich gleich bei einer Falscheingabe gesperrt wird, weiß ich nicht. Probier ich auch nicht aus.



> dass ich aber mit dem Relic Downloader mein Downloadvolumen für die Firma Relic bereitstellen muss ist schon mal eine mega Frechheit.


Ist bei WoW doch genauso. Und da bezahlt man sogar jeden Monat dafür.

Block den Relic Downloader in deiner Firewall. Bei mir hat der noch nicht ein Bit geladen.


----------



## PontifexM (17. Dezember 2009)

spiel starten ,auf den desktop zurück ,dann mit der rechten maustaste das gelbe relic pfeilchen anklicken und da kannst du alles abstellen ,alos halb so schlimm und sich erst mal damit beschäftigen 

und mehrer stunden finde ich ein wenig überzogen. wenn man weiss wo und wie man an die patches ran kommt ist das ratz fatz erledigt.

hier kannst du downloaden   -->      Company of Heroes - Updates                -> Company of Heroes oder hier ->


----------



## Technofidi (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe alle 3 versionen und hatte nie ein problem ? Das spiel ist echt top, also nicht aufgeben und der relic downloader der machst seinen schnick schnack bei mir automatisch, ich hab den runtergeladen, installiert, bumm er lädt alles runter und installierts ,also ich weis net was du hast vieleicht was falsches angegeben odda so weis auch net ^^


----------



## Alriin (17. Dezember 2009)

> alos halb so schlimm und sich erst mal damit beschäftigen


Aha... ich hab das Spiel gekauft als es erschienen ist... hat damals alles wunderbar funktioniert. Nur jetzt nicht mehr! Ausserdem beschäftige ich mich prinzipiell erst mit Problemen bevor ich ins Forum poste. Hier auf PCGH wirst Du auch kaum ein "_Hilfe ich kenn mich bei dem Spiel nicht aus_"-Post finden.
Nach unzähligen Patches von insgesamt 4GB!!!!!!!!!!!! wollte ich den Relic Downloader deaktivieren, da ich ihn ja eigentlich gar nicht auf meiner Platte wollte. Ich hab ihn rechts angeclickt und er zeigt mir maximal den Mittelfinger. Alle Optionen sind grau unterlegt und lassen sich deshalb auch nicht ändern.

@Technofidi
Ich will einfach nicht, dass die Firma Relic und deren Kunden von meinem PC Daten saugen. Klar, dass der Käse alles schnick schnack macht... nur saugen einstweilen auch andere Leute - Gestern z.B. ich - Patches von deinem PC. Das ist schlicht und einfach eine Sauerei.


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2009)

meld dich mal beim support.. texte die mal zu, email, telefon...
jedenfalls bei mir läuft es ohne probleme. einmal wollte der die original cd haben, wohl nur coh ohne add ons, ich tu meine anthology dvd rein, klick auf ok und der sagt mir falsche disc.. habs behoben indem ich das spiel einmal über autostart gestartet habe, also dvd rein und gewartet, gestartet. lief.. sonst brauch ich keine dvd da er sich ja online anmeldet. ka wieso er einmal nach fragte, vielleicht will er einmal im monat ne dvd haben oder so. jedenfalls vielleicht kannst du online, also im internet explorer oder so mal deinen acc checken, den status müßte man doch so abfragen, nicht nur im spiel.


----------



## Alriin (17. Dezember 2009)

Mal schaun. Gestern ... oder besser gesagt Heute früh war deren deutsche Seite down.



> den status müßte man doch so abfragen, nicht nur im spiel.



Seite war wieder on, aber auf meinen Account kann ich nicht zugreifen.


----------



## boerigard (17. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> jedenfalls bei mir läuft es ohne probleme. einmal wollte der die original cd haben,


Das Problem hatte ich bisher dreimal. Und ich hab die Steam-Version (!), also gar keine DVD zum einlegen. Aber das Problem war nach Beenden und Neustarten von CoH jedesmal weg.
IMO liegt es daran, dass CoH Schwierigkeiten hatte sich mit Relic-Online zu verbinden, um die Installation zu verifizieren. Dann verlangt er eben nach der DVD.


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2009)

kann sein.. wäre ne erklärung da er immer vor dem abfragen der cd hackte, und zwar direkt vor dem logg in. naja mir macht das spiel spaß.


----------



## Alriin (17. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> naja mir macht das spiel spaß.



Das steht ausser Frage.
Allerdings kenn ich das noch in Version 1 und da hat sich das drumherum doch gewaltig geändert. Das ist fast so als müsstest Du die scharfe Maus aus der Disco erst heiraten bevor Du ihr an die Wäsche darfst.........


----------



## midnight (17. Dezember 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Das steht ausser Frage.
> Allerdings kenn ich das noch in Version 1 und da hat sich das drumherum doch gewaltig geändert. Das ist fast so als müsstest Du die scharfe Maus aus der Disco erst heiraten bevor Du ihr an die Wäsche darfst.........



Naja, spiel halt mal Borderlands, da ist das noch viel härter. Da schleppst du die scharfe Maus ab, heiratest sie und erst danach öffnet sie ihre Corsage und ist auf einmal dick, hässlich und unsympathisch.

so far


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2009)

rofl, der war gut..


----------



## ThoR65 (17. Dezember 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mehrere Stunden meine Version von Company of Heroes installiert und gepatcht. Gegenüber früher musste ich plötzlich eine CD einlegen, was nicht weiter schlimm ist, dass ich aber mit dem Relic Downloader mein Downloadvolumen für die Firma Relic bereitstellen muss ist schon mal eine mega Frechheit. Als ich dann endlich loslegen will und das Programm wieder registriere funktioniert plötzlich nichts mehr. Bei der Abfrage von Account und Passwort wird mir plötzlich eine falsche Eingabe ausgegeben (was natürlich Schwachsinn ist, da ich davor schon eingeloggt habe) und CoH ist unfähig festzustellen, dass ich online bin. Jetzt bin ich nach einem Tag voller Installation, Download, UPLOAD und Ärger nicht in der Lage dieses Spiel (Online) zu spielen. Das ist eine Sauerei!!!
> 
> Man sollte solche Firmen ganz einfach aus dem Verkehr ziehen.
> 
> ...


 
Ist schon merkwürdig, das einige sich das Zockerleben extraschwer machen. Bei mir dauert eine Neuinstallation von CoH mit allen Patches so ca. eine ¾ Stunde. Das liegt daran, dass ich mir die Patches im Vorwege im I-Net besorgt habe.
Desweiteren steht *nirgends* geschrieben, dass man Relic sein Downloadvolumen zur Verfügung stellen *muss*. Der Downloader soll lediglich das patchen vereinfachen. Es bleibt *Dir allein* überlassen, ob du den Downloader benutzt oder nicht. Am besten umbenennen und gut ist.

Zum einlegen der CD: Wenn Du CoH startest, kann es durchaus passieren, das Du die CD brauchst. Der Grund ist recht banal: In diesem Fall ist der Relic-Server down und Du musst Offline spielen. Und dazu braucht man halt die CD.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Alriin (17. Dezember 2009)

Das Zockerleben machen uns Firmen wie Relic (EA ist da auch nicht besser) schwer. Ein Tool das sich im Hintergrund selbstständig macht während man eine Runde zocken will, hat fast schon was Illegales... das erinnert mich mehr an Spyware als das Bemühen einer seriösen Firma die eine Vereinfachung des Patchvorganges ermöglichen will. 

Zum Support: Mail erhalten, allerdings kann/will mir keiner helfen.


----------



## Floletni (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das Spyware sein soll und wo sich das selbstständig machen soll. Ich ziehe meine Patches Manuell und fertig.

Schon nach gedacht nen neuen Account anzulegen?


----------



## PontifexM (22. Dezember 2009)

tja ,das sin halt die menschen die was zu maulen suchen. . .


----------



## thestor (19. Januar 2010)

Dann will ich mal mitmaulen:
Neuer Pc, Company of Heroes und Opposing Fronts installiert, gestartet. Erstmal wird ein Patch nach dem anderen gezogen, aber ich muss sagen, gute Egenstelle, hunderte von Megabyte werden zügig übertragen.
Dann werden 1,34 MB downgeloadet, der Relic Downloader... und nichts geht mehr. Wird downgeloadet, intalliert, CoH beendet sich, RelicDownlaoder aktiviert sich... und mault er könne sich nicht mit dem Server verbinden, beendet sich. Dasselbe passiert jetzt bei jedem Start von CoH, der Downloader wird "downgeloadet" (obwohl er shcon da ist), CoH beendet sich, Downlaoder startet sich, und beendet sich wieder weil er das Internet nicht erreichen kann, ich hab sogar die Firewall komplett deaktiviert, bringt alles nix. Ich muss die Interverbindung trennen, das Kabel ausstecken, nur dann kann ich CoH über CD starten, ansonten werde ich zum RelicDownlaoder geklatscht.


----------



## PontifexM (19. Januar 2010)

patches manuell downloaden ?

router ports einstellen ?


----------



## thestor (20. Januar 2010)

Hab die Patchs manuell gedownloadet und installiert, bin jetzt bei version 2.501 immer noch dasselbe Problem, CoH startet "lädt" 1,34 MB Relic downlaoder runter obwohl der schon da ist, der startet sich und beendet sich weil er sich nicht mit dem Internet verbinden kann.
Am Router kann es nicht liegen, es hat alles funktioniert, erst seit der Neuinstallation von OS und CoH gibt es diese widerlichen Zicken.


----------



## fiumpf (24. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mehrere Stunden meine Version von Company of Heroes installiert und gepatcht.


Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich mir CoH zusätzlich bei Steam gekauft habe. Einmal alles downloaden und loszocken. Ich hab noch nie ein Spiel gesehen, das einen derartigen Patchmarathon verlangt wie CoH.


----------

